# Dawes Galaxy



## further (6 Jan 2019)

Want to buy 60cm Galaxy, earlier the better, based in Somerset but willing to travel (a bit )


----------



## steveindenmark (8 Jan 2019)

There are a few on ebay.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...h=item214fc5acd4:g:dRQAAOSwa55cJ1ho:rk:6:pf:0


----------



## further (8 Jan 2019)

I never thought of looking there


----------



## snorri (8 Jan 2019)

further said:


> Want to buy 60cm Galaxy, earlier the better, based in Somerset but willing to travel (a bit )


Second hand Galaxies frequently featured in the private advert columns of the CTC (now CyclingUK) bi-monthly magazine. If you happen to know any CUK members, it might be worth asking them.


----------

